# TireRack Sparco 18" Avail.



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

wow. those look pretty sick.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yep im getting those so sick


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely in my list of "Rims to get", thanks for posting this. Now we wait for more selection .


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like those rims a lot, and the Pole Positions are really sticky tires, love them

Funny thing though, if you watch the video closely, they only put Sparco wheels on one side of the car, the other side has stock 16" wheels lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking through this site, there is a pretty nice selection of Rims for our Cruze already.. Nice prices too.


Any thoughts? What is our bolt pattern etc?


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Looking through this site, there is a pretty nice selection of Rims for our Cruze already.. Nice prices too.
> 
> Wheels for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT
> 
> Any thoughts? What is our bolt pattern etc?


We get the odd ball size of 5X105mm..I emailed another in house wheel maker that will make any bolt pattern/offset size you want for the right price. I asked about their 18" 2-piece polished wheels and he quoted me $550 a wheel.
I was amazed by that price..Nice wheels but not at those prices..I'll just wait for more to come from other manufactures.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> We get the odd ball size of 5X105mm..I emailed another in house wheel maker that will make any bolt pattern/offset size you want for the right price. I asked about their 18" 2-piece polished wheels and he quoted me $550 a wheel.
> I was amazed by that price..Nice wheels but not at those prices..I'll just wait for more to come from other manufactures.


When i was browsing tirerack.com they came in 5x105 :O. Look through it.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Not bad, but I don't like the 100% black. They need a silver pinstripe or something similar. These are my favorites so far:

MSR#

The store manager of the local Discount Tire called about them and only the hyperblack and black with red were available. No release date for the black with silver


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> We get the odd ball size of 5X105mm..I emailed another in house wheel maker that will make any bolt pattern/offset size you want for the right price. I asked about their 18" 2-piece polished wheels and he quoted me $550 a wheel.
> I was amazed by that price..Nice wheels but not at those prices..I'll just wait for more to come from other manufactures.


2-piece wheels are never cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------

